# Help-Insinkerator Evolution Compact disposal quick working?



## ez2pilot (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: Evolution Compact (8/2008)*

Assuming all electrical is working (there's power from the outlet)

A few things you could try

1) Find the socket at the bottom of the disposer, Use the hexagon/allen wrench that came with the disposer and see if you could spin it freely (it could be food jam since compact does not have the anti-jam feature)

2) See if the unit even "hums", but either way, the unit should be under warranty and if you know how to remove it, take it back to where you bought it from and they should gladly get you a new one

Good luck

*** Original note: ***
I just replaced this thing on Friday. We used it successfully all weekend and Sunday nite we noticed it wasn't working.

I checked the breaker, I checked the reset button and not even a sound like it's even hooked up. 

When I press the reset button on the bottom it presses in a comes back but it doesn't feel any different than it did on my old one and when it was working correctly.

I'm lost!


----------



## hoistdoctor (Jan 25, 2008)

If the disposer was wired into a kitchen circuit that is GFCI protected, you might have a tripped GFCI.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

If it were me, I'd just take it out and pipe in a regular drain. Disposals are from the devil and should only be used for boat anchors.


----------

